# I finaly did it...time for myself lol...



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey guys it's been a while since I posted anything we have been so busy since going semi pro and now moving up to building a portable attraction and party supply store... But let me say I have been busy building and creating many new props and also a whole new themed display for our home haunt. I had taken a bit of slack for not having one last year but with being in the mall it took up all our large sets and props. So after the last month of working my ass off to get our funding and grants all tied inn I decided it was time to finally brand myself with our logo and man it came out great...

I would like to thank and mention RedCrow Design for the creation of our logo and website... I loved it the 1st time they sent me the rough sketched copy and that is actually what the Tat artist used for his starting point thankz guys for a great logo....

I would also like to mention DAN of Canadian Red Dragon in Sudbury Ontario Canada. man he rocked it out and love how it came out!!!!









lets get started








ink going down








almost done still got shading








DONE!!!!!!!! let me know what ya guys think....


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Glad to hear things are going so well for you. Nice ink.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks really good! Now you have to keep your shirt off a lot this summer to show it off!


----------



## Bloody Mike (Feb 27, 2008)

The ink looks great, painfull but great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's what I call dedication to a brand name


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The tat looks great. I guess you'll never be able to change the name now.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Thankz guyz!!! and ya you can say I am dedicated to my brand but really tating this on my back has only gave me more of a drive and push to make it the best we can be..lol no name changes in mind....But our themed haunt will be changing and our home haunt has been getting a whole new face lift.... I will be posting many new thing in the coming months were just going through the final funding stages and then it is clear sailing.....


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats fricken awesome!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Robbie, Love the TAT brother. Looks awesome!
Cant wait to see what you do this new for this year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love your tat, and love the way you had it taken by the mirror so we could see you too. Sounds like things are going well for you. Congrats!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

NICE! Great tat, and glad to hear things are going so well.


----------

